# Connection erstellen



## Max_ (7. Mrz 2014)

Ich versuche eine Datenbank in mein Javaprogramm einzubinden und hatte ein Beispielscript geladen, welches die grundlegenden Befehle wie create table, insert .... erfolgreich ausgeführt hat.

Jetzt habe ich versucht meine eigene Klasse zu schreiben bekomme aber immer folgende Exception geworfen.



> exception thrown:
> java.sql.SQLException: java.io.FileNotFoundException: myDB.script (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)




```
public class Logic {

		public static void main(String args[]) throws SQLException{
			
			Database db = new Database();
			//db.createDatabase();
	    	//db.insertData(new Object[3]);
	    	//db.closeConnection();
			
		}
}
```


```
public class Database {
    public String driver = "org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver";
    public String protocol = "jdbc:hsqldb:";
    private Connection conn; 
	
    public Database(){
    	//LoadDriver
    	  try {
			Class.forName(driver).newInstance();
			String user          = "sa";
		    String password      = "";
		    String getColumnName = "false";

		    Properties props = new Properties();

			props.put("user", user);
			props.put("password", password);
		    props.put("jdbc.strict_md", "false");
			props.put("jdbc.get_column_name", getColumnName);

			
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection(protocol + "myDB;create=true", props);
            conn.setAutoCommit(true);
			
    	  }
    	  catch (Throwable e) {
    		    System.out.println("exception thrown:");
    				
    	            if (e instanceof SQLException) 
    	                printSQLError((SQLException)e);
    	            else
    	                e.printStackTrace();
    	        }
    }
```


In der Zeile *conn = DriverManager.getConnection(protocol + "myDB;create=true", props); * findet sich der Fehler, da exakt dieser Code aber im Beispielscript funktioniert habe, frage ich mich was ich übersehen habe. Danke


----------



## JavaMeister (8. Mrz 2014)

Du denkst, dass dein Programm da ausgeführt wird wo deine Datei liegt.  

Du musst das Working Directory dann aber ändern.


----------

